# My first BIG cook.



## sxfxz (Feb 6, 2017)

Cooked for church this weekend. We planned on a little over 1/2lb per person which came out to 15 briskets and 30 3lb turkey roasts. Everything got eaten up with raving reviews so unfortunately I don't have any q pics minus the scraps I saved myself for lunch. lol Was very stressful but it all paid off, learned a few things to improve next time but in general was very happy with how it turned out.

http://s10.photobucket.com/user/SxFxZ/media/809821D5-5162-49A7-8BBC-1B8303A47968.jpg.html
http://s10.photobucket.com/user/SxFxZ/media/5978AA10-483F-4641-8FE5-31CF7FC32E4D.jpg.html
http://s10.photobucket.com/user/SxFxZ/media/DB47D645-9546-4E89-A152-6D05D722A422_1.jpg.html
http://s10.photobucket.com/user/SxFxZ/media/8C0A6325-285D-4489-A06E-F25BBF4CBE55.jpg.html
http://s10.photobucket.com/user/SxFxZ/media/F40BA2E2-6A74-4C22-B8B2-8B1BB44DF867.jpg.html
http://s10.photobucket.com/user/SxFxZ/media/8F27063D-8847-4047-B728-E1CDA2C5D524.jpg.html
http://s10.photobucket.com/user/SxFxZ/media/E3BD8F52-60EE-4F35-864D-FC2AF1BC3CB8.jpg.html
http://s10.photobucket.com/user/SxFxZ/media/71E64773-82B6-44C1-961D-C2931379FF4E.jpg.html
http://s10.photobucket.com/user/SxFxZ/media/D0D8C581-FDF0-446B-8E89-249CCC477A25.jpg.html
http://s10.photobucket.com/user/SxFxZ/media/0295E8AD-2159-4D84-9906-9E57BF1B5711.jpg.html

The cooker was very consistent and the biggest brisket and smallest brisket all came off at the same time reading within a degree of each other. I couldn't have asked for a smoother cook. [emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------



## hardcookin (Feb 6, 2017)

Love seeing them big smokes....nice job    Thumbs Up
Briskets look great..


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm so glad to hear that everything turned out so well!

That's an impressive looking pit you have there!

Al


----------



## jaime21521 (Feb 7, 2017)

No complaints are the best compliments!!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 7, 2017)

Awesome job


----------



## nopigleftbehind (Feb 7, 2017)

SWEET smoker!  Love the brine in a cooler!


----------



## firemanjon (Feb 7, 2017)

Very well done!! Looks beautiful with all that meat inside there!! I noticed your stack comes out at grate level...did you build a large tuning plate under the grates or is the lowered exhaust helping keep the temps even or both??


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 7, 2017)

Wow That is Impressive..... Great Job..... Like the smoker as well. Point


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 7, 2017)

Impressive cook, everything look great. I like the "NO Smoking" sign on the smoker.

chris


----------



## sxfxz (Feb 7, 2017)

FiremanJon said:


> Very well done!! Looks beautiful with all that meat inside there!! I noticed your stack comes out at grate level...did you build a large tuning plate under the grates or is the lowered exhaust helping keep the temps even or both??



Yeah just copying Franklin's idea to encourage air to pass across the grates. The bottom of the smoker is completely open. It holds 25* front to back, which I think is great for something that long.

http://s10.photobucket.com/user/SxFxZ/media/313A6F7E-C66F-4BC0-B5AF-09314E87C8C1.jpg.html


----------



## firemanjon (Feb 7, 2017)

Absolutely!! Only 25 degree difference is amazing!! Sure is a nice build...great job and thanks for the pics!!


----------



## b-one (Feb 7, 2017)

Impressive smoke!


----------



## glennmc (Feb 8, 2017)

I agree SxFxZ - I don't have a smoker -quite- that big but the design is relatively easy to fab and works well.


----------



## disco (Feb 9, 2017)

A monstrous mountain of meat!

Disco


----------

